# Duda Plano Masa Eagle



## luq (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola,

Me gustaría hacerles una pregunta. He hecho mi placa PCB, he configurado el plano de masa en el Eagle, pero tengo una duda. Me gustaría "retocarlo" de manera que quedase lo más limpio posible (y lo más estético) y me gustaría eliminar las "islas" de cobre que quedan en el plano de masa entre  lineas/vías y que no están conectadas a nada.
Me gustaría saber si existe alguna utilidad en Eagle que impusiese un tamaño mínimo o que directamente pudiese seleccionarlas y eliminarlas. No sé si me he explicado bien...
Muchas gracias (como siempre ).

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Sep 10, 2011)

Cuando creas un cuadro con la herremienta "Polygon", le haces click derecho en uno de los bordes y le das en "Name", en el campo que se abre le pones nombre por ejemplo GND y te unira el plano a masa o GND si es que le pusiste ese nombre.

En "Properties", ahi en el campo "Isolate" le pones la separacion entre el plano y otras pistas.

Si las islas no se conectan a nada las podes eliminar de a una, vas eliminando los angulos o lados que posee hasta que tenga menos de 3 y ahi desaparece.


----------



## luq (Sep 11, 2011)

muchas gracias djwash por tu respuesta.

El plano ya lo tenía creado (de ahi que me surgiese la duda) y el "Isolate" lo tengo por encima de 1,016. En principio lo voy a dejar así (a menos que sea indispensable para eliminar la dichosas "islas").

El tema es que he intentado eliminar esos trocitos de plano de masa con la función "Delete" y no hay manera. He intentado seleccionarlos y tampoco hay manera. Por así decirlo es como si formase un único elemento todo el plano de masa y es "imposible" (para mí, claro) eliminar esas "islas" aunque no estén conectadas a masa.

¿Cuando dices eliminar lo ángulos de esas "islas" a que te refieres y con que herramienta lo haces?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.
SALUDOS


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Sep 11, 2011)

Lo unico que tienes que hacer es destildar la opcion orphans en las propiedades del poligono que creaste para el plano de masa.



Saludos


----------



## djwash (Sep 11, 2011)

Disculpa, habia abierto un .brd que no tenia plano de masa como lo haces vos, en realidad tenia todas las islas y plano de masa creado manualmente, por eso me dejaba borrar cualquier cosa.

Es como dice el amigo Dragoblaztr, destilda la opcion "Orphans" y no te creara islas sin conectar a nada, solo te rellenara espacios que puedan ser conectados a GND...

Pero de todas maneras no te dejara borrarlos a tu antojo. Para eso te recomiendo crear con la herramienta "Polygon" manualmente cada parte del plano de masa, sin usar un solo cuadrado que encierre todo...


----------



## luq (Sep 12, 2011)

Muchas GRACIAS A LOS DOS¡¡¡

Eso he hecho Dragoblaztr y ha funcionado¡¡¡ TE DEBO UNA PCB¡¡¡ Era bastante fácil, se nota que no estoy muy puesto en esto del diseño. 

No te preocupes Djwash, has hecho que aprenda más sobre eagle. Siguiendo tus indicaciones estuve un par de horas "investigando" herramientas del eagle. Jajajaja.

GRACIAS¡¡


----------

